# how long to take vitex after getting pregnant?



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

how long should i keep taking vitex? i know i use progesterone until week 10, what about vitex?


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

At 10 weeks take vitex every other day.
At 11 weeks stop taking vitex.

Directions from my midwife







Worked just fine... 5 month old ds is great! Go Vitex!


----------

